# R2O aquariums ; HAWAII, SRI LANKA, MALDIVES, 400 FISH



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

HELLO ALL

2 shipments landed 400 fish total mostly reef safe tons of high end items. Everything arrived amazing my tanks are loaded like never before. I will posts list soon
some items of interest..this is a small list there is so much more

black fin Maldives skunk clownfish - rare only from madives
Achilles tangs
chevron tangs
goldflake angel
flame wrasse male and females
mystery wrasse
crosshatch trigger female only 4.5 inches amazing size
helfrichi firefish
black tang
Hawaiian yellow head dwarf moray
midas blennys- amazing sies
orange spotted blenny
flame tail pink bar gobies
tiger snake eels
evansi anthias - many in stock amazing heatlh color size
taira anthias - rare deepwater Maldives species color intense
twin spot anthias- males and females both strikingly colorful
desjardini red sea sailfin tangs
morish idols 
3 types of leopard wrasse
rosy scaled fairy wrasse - Maldives fairy, super colorful, super males available 
exquisite wrasse

list to come. question txt or call 905 808 4658.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*Additional Fish List.....*

Scientific name	common name
centropyge multispinnis l	blue fin angel l
centropyge multispinnis sm	blue fin angel sm
pomacanthus annularis ad sm	blue ring angel adult sm
pomacanthus imperator s	emperor angel juv- s
chaetodon falcula m (per)	double saddle butterfly (p)
chaetodon xanthocephalus (per)	yellow head butterfly (p)
forcipiger longirostris	long nosed butterfly
escinius midas	golden blenny
istiblennius chrysopilus	orange spotted blenny
gobiodon citrinus	lemon goby
valencienna puellaris	diamon goby
amblyeleotris aurora	pink bar goby
myrichthys maculosus	tiger snake eel
anthias squamipinnis female	blue eye lyretail fish
mirolabrichthys evanci	evanci
anthias taira female	japanese fair besselt female
anthias bimaculatus female	twin spot basslet female
oxycirrhitus typus	long nose hwak fish
acanthurus leocosternon l	powder blue tang l
acanthurus leocosternon m	powder blue tang m
acanthurus leocosternon s	powder blue tang s
acanthurus flavescens	yellow sergeon sm
naso litratus l	lippstick tang l
naso unicornis m	unicorn m/l
zebrasoma desjardinii	desjardinii sail fin tang m
zanclus canescns	morish idol
anampses lieniatus	deep sea wrasse
cirrhilabrus rubriventrails	red wrasse
paracheilinus filamentosus	filament fin wrasse
cirrhilabrus rubrisquamis	rosy scaled wrasse
macroparyngodon cynoguttatus	blue spot wrasse
macroparyngodon kuiteri	matara wrasse
macropharyngodon bipatitus	male wrasse
labrodies dimidatus	diesel
cirrhilabrus exquisitus	esquisites wrasse
fromia elegans (inv)	pink star fish
athodon sp. (inv)	red sea lillies
gyrostoma quadricolor (inv)	bulb anemone
naso litratus m	lippstick tang m
hemitaurichthy zoster	brown and white butterfly
thallasoma amblyoepphalum	rainbow wrasse
amphiprion melanopus	black anemone fish
anthias taira male	japanese fair besselt male


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*Hawaii, Marshalls and Christmas List.....*

Achilles Tang	acanthurus achilles
Black Tang	zebramosa flavescens
Blochii Tang	acanthurus blochii
Chevron Tang	cteneachatus hawaiianensis
Cleaner Wrasse	labroides philophagus
Crosshatch F	xanthimyths mento
Dussumieri LG	acanthurus dussumeiri
Dussumieri MD	acanthurus dussumeiri
Flame Angel	centropyge loriculus
Flame Wrasse F	cirrhilabrus jordani
Flame Wrasse F	cirrhilabrus jordani
Flame Wrasse M	cirrhilabrus jordani
Golden Dwarf Moray	gymnothorax melatremus
Goldflake Angel MD	apolemithys xanthopunctatus
Helfrichi Firefish	nemateotris helfrichi
Kole Tang	cteneachatus strigiosis
Moorish Idol	zanclus idol
Potter's Angel	centropyge potteri
Potter's Wrasse	macropharygodon geoffrey
Yellow Tang MD	zebramosa flavescens


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Ryan, when are they available for sale?


----------



## immafool (Oct 7, 2011)

*Wow*

i popped into the store yesterday after work and both shipments of fish look amazing.. needless to say Ryan's tanks are full of beautiful fish!

i think most (if not all) fish are ready for sale now!


----------



## Reef Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

I popped in as well and the fish looked spectacular. Achilles tangs were all eating.. Lots of anthias and some AMAZING wrasse..

Definitely a shipment not to be missed!

Mike


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

One word: Sexy.....


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

It IS a sweet shipment. Some really nice specimens at great prices. I picked up a gorgeous flasher wrasse at an insane price! Woohoo!


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Some pics for yall


----------



## Reef Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

Stopped by on Thursday on bought a Cross Hatch Trigger 

Here are some pics from the other tanks. Some awesome Achiles Tangs and Flame Wrasse are still available.

Mike


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Gorgeous fishies still be be had, including tons of flame wrasses, males and females, and some gorgeous large anthias!
Thanks for the helfrichi trio Ryan!
Look forward to the epic shipment arriving next weekend!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

mattdean said:


> It IS a sweet shipment. Some really nice specimens at great prices. I picked up a gorgeous flasher wrasse at an insane price! Woohoo!


Beautiful. What kind is that?









any left?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Carpenter's Flasher Wrasse (Paracheilinus carpenteri) I believe

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1378+329&pcatid=329


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Unfortunately it didn't make it ;( buried itself and never came out. I'm so bummed. It was gorgeous


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

mattdean said:


> Unfortunately it didn't make it ;( buried itself and never came out. I'm so bummed. It was gorgeous


You bought it?

I thought they buried themselves to hide. You sure it didn't make it or is it just hiding? They are known to jump as well


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I am hoping I am wrong and it will still make an appearance, but it's been 4 days and no sign of it.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Carpenter's Flasher Wrasse (Paracheilinus carpenteri) I believe
> 
> 
> TBemba said:
> ...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*carpenter wrasse*

picked up two of those at ryans a few months ago only one made it ... unfortunately it had to go to my wifes tank in the office ... friggen beautiful fish and have never been able to find a super red one like my wifes .... 
and yes hers did the same thing right into the sand ....

good luck and hoping it surfaces 
cheers 
tom


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think it might be a McCoskers flasher wrasse for what it's worth, very similar fish tho. I had one until it jumped.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Fairy / Flasher wrasses do not bury in the sand.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I got myself a mystery wrasse on Saturday and it is already coloring nicely.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I didn't think flashers buried themselves. Regardless, it was very reasonably priced, as Ryan's livestock always is and I certainly don't think there was anything wrong with it. It happens sometimes. No worries!


----------

